# Extreme power fit.



## aingeru (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Thinking seriously about buying my first carbon frame, probably a Colnago
Extreme Power. I am riding a Principia Ellipse SX 55 cm:
Top tube 55.4 cm
Seat tube: 74°
Head tube: 13.3 cm
Stem: 11 cm.
Saddle set back: 4.5 cm
I find my self being comfortable a little bit like in the middle of my Regal, feeling I should sit more upright ( neck pain...)
I have been trying to understand bike geometries and I guess a 54 cm traditional geometry Extreme Power could fit me well.
Any help, opinion, suggestion would be appreciated. I do not want to go wrong with
this one...:mad2:


----------



## aingeru (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a 20 mm spacer right now but i thought that being closer to the bars, these can be also a little bit more down... does it make sense? would a 110 mm stem too short for a Colnago weight distribution?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

if you are currently riding a 55.4 top tube, probably a 54 would fit you well but that would mean a long stem and a low handlebars

both my bikes are a 54 with 54cm top tubes, set up with 12mm stem and only one spacer it gives you a good fit with ~55cm hub-handlebars, and handlebars-saddle measurements

this is not a comfort fit, you have to be low and if you have neck pain on a sloping bike, you would need training and a dose of HTFU on the Colnago


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

it is not a matter of stem absolute lenght, but more about the frame size, how it is fitted and how agressive is your riding position.

My first EP came with a short stem and 2.5mm spacers under it. it was comfortable but didn't feel right.

I removed the spacers and put a longer stem. Now it is a lot better, but this also puts you lower and then you have to have a flexible back to be sit properly.

This however is something you can develop by training.

Keep in mind that the EP is a racing frame, not a comfort frame. you can set it up for comfort but it won't be "right" IMHO


----------

